# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Программа Skype не безопасна для использования

## CyberWriter

Согласно докладу May Threat Report компании Solutionary, владельцы мессенджера Skype находятся под угрозой. Специалистов беспокоит, что приложение хранит личные данные и записи чатов в незашифрованном файле на ПК. Это делает их уязвимыми для хакеров.
Это значит, что любой взломщик Skype способен получить доступ к персональной информации без проникновения на серверы корпорации Microsoft. Уязвимый файл называется main.db. Документ размещен по адресу C:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\Skype\SkypeName на Windows и в директории /home/user/.Skype/SkypeName операционной системы Linux.
В случае с Windows и Linux месторасположение main.db скрыто по умолчанию. Это не значит, что продвинутый пользователь не может его найти, и уж точно не сберегает документ от хакеров. Solutionary считает, что ни одна компания не должна полагаться на функцию ОС как на основной защитный механизм.
После получения main.db можно открыть в программе SQLite, потому что документ не зашифрован. Файл содержит длинный перечень таблиц, включая «Аккаунты», «Звонки», «Участники Чата», «Контакты», «DBMeta», «Сообщения», «Участники» и «СМСки».
Проще говоря, это основная база данных Skype, которая позволяет легко получить информацию, хранящуюся в большинстве таблиц. Хакеры могут узнать имя человека, дату рождения, страну и город в котором он проживает, электронный ящик и телефонный номер.
Skype — одна из самых популярных программ своей категории. Софтом пользуется более 300 млн пользователей, включая коммерческие организации.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Столько лет им пользуются миллионы людей и никто не пострадал от этого. Более того, ICQ когда-то вообще хранила историю в обычных текстовых файлах.

----------

